# Round 2, we need more votes!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We got into top 5, but we need more votes now more then ever, the contest ends on Mon and were a bit behind. 

Thank you!!
Adventure Photo Finalists | The Dog Blog


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats on making it to the top 5! Way to go Uno.....we will vote again and pass the word along for you. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, awesome even making it this far! Great photo of Uno btw. Voted for Uno again, good luck.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Uno looks so valiant in that picture... a true "adventure dog".

Good luck in the contest!

Oh yeah... I voted for... guess who? :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I cast another vote for Uno! 
GOOOOOO UNO :biggrin:


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

Voted for ya


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thank you all!

, I'll have to think of other creative ways to get more votes, I already posted on 2 other forums, so maybe it'll go up. I still have little bit of time. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband tried three times to vote and couldn't so he contacted them and complained and they registered his vote! So you got another one from us last night. I'll see if I can get my son to do it. Go Uno!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

tried to vote again for you and got this message~

You Had Already Voted For This Poll. Poll ID #2 Loading ...
Please contact us if you are having problems voting...don't forget to tell us your preference.

Voting ends Mon Sept 6th and the winner will be announced Tues Sept 7th


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sorry you're having issues, I dont know whats up with that, not exactly fair


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was able to get one vote from my computer and one vote from my phone. lol I'm trying to make up for the people who couldn't vote. Good luck.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll give it a go on our 2 other computers tomorrow.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you all, I think all these votes are working! I'm very very close to winning :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Voted from four different computers :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

voted :biggrin:

and gave you a shout out on FB
http://www.facebook.com/JonAtwood


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Placed my vote....your so close!! :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, I just went back to check on the results and it let me vote again! Go Uno!! He's in the lead now!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone, this is kinda crazy, I didnt expect to come at the top, still some time left until tommorow ( midnight, I guess).


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

They let me vote again from both the Computer and my Phone.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Same here, just logged 2 more votes...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just voted. Good luck to Uno!


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

I managed to put in 3 votes all together, however seems like uno is sitting quite comfortably at the top right now


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont know whats happening, suddenly Uno has a huge following or something :biggrin:

Does anyone know though if the contest ends at midnight here, it would still be 10 pm in Colorado, do I go by their time zone?


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

cant find it anywhere on the site, but it will prob be at midnight I guess.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've probably voted like ten times now LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> I've probably voted like ten times now LOL


Me too!! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I dont know whats happening, suddenly Uno has a huge following or something :biggrin:
> 
> Does anyone know though if the contest ends at midnight here, it would still be 10 pm in Colorado, do I go by their time zone?


Not sure where the surge came from (I've posted to my FB pages a couple of times) but you have a comfortable lead now :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I got to do a total of 4 votes for Uno, Good Luck!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I've managed 8-10 votes now


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup....I've done several votes myself. :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't find any results on the web-site, do you know how Uno did after his final late run?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think we did win, but since they're couple hours behind, I'm guessing they will announce it later in the day today, wohoo, I'm excited!:biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't wait to hear the results. I will be thrilled
if Uno wins! PLEASE, keep us posted.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Choice!!!! You've got a lot more mates than your realised, huh?


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

So if it turns out that you won, what do you win?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

*W*

Wohoo, we won!! 

Here are more details on their site, thank you everyone so much for voting, you guys rock!

Adventure Photo Contest Winner | The Dog Blog


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yaaaayyy!!! That's awesome news. Congratulations! Such a handsome boy deserves a bunch of treats. :wink: What a great picture.

I like Zukes. I remember when Ania was little, we used the mini naturals as training treats. And we cut them into quarters!!!! She was so tiny.... :tongue::frown::tongue:

Is this the same contest you won last year?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Yay Uno........score one for North Carolina dogs!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ania's Mommy- we did win another contest, though it wasnt hosted by Zukes, they gave away a gift basket with zukes treats and samples.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the win.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats great. Congratulations. It is an awesome photo, really clear. What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Victoria and Uno for the win!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thank you 

MollyWoppy- I use canon rebel xti, its pretty good, but I need to get a better lens for it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> I use canon rebel xti, its pretty good, but I need to get a better lens for it.


Is that right?! I bought myself a Canon Rebel something or other last Xmas. Does this mean it's possible for me to take photo's like yours? Hell, I better start reading the manual. :redface: It seems I have to take 136 photo's for one to turn out half decent.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You definitely can. The manual won't necessarily help you learn though.

This site will learn ya in the ways of using your DSLR
http://stopshootingauto.com/exposure-lessons-in-order/ :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lol, I actually lost my manual (bad camera mommy) and its more of a point and shoot approach when it comes to me taking photos, I just do it for the sheer joy of it, but I plan on taking some photography courses because I wanted to display some of my photos at a local art co-op place.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Which model do you have?


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Guess I'm a little late to the party, but wanted to post my
congratulation to Uno. Way to go :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So happy for UNO and you! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Jon, thats a great site. It's got answers to a lot of things I had no idea you needed to know. I've got a Canon Rebel EOS XSI with 2 lenses. A bit much camera for me at the moment. I'll take heaps of photo's and twiddle with the knobs and when a photo comes out pretty good, I've got absolutely no idea what settings I used to get it. I need to sit down and really study to do justice to the thing!


----------

